# Video Australian 2010 Casting Championship C/O Lee Andrews



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well the video Master Mr. Lee Andrews has done his magic again capturing the escence of the Australian Surfcasting Federation Championships - *People having fun.* 


"Finally here it is guys

This one took a looong time to edit , hope you enjoy it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjTpIxnnVjg

cheers Lee"


Thanks for a top view


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

enjoyed the video...seemed like a great day in the field....looked a little chilly over there great camera work etc....:fishing:


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

great video..very nice casting...


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments , I will be coming over to the USA in October and will be looking forward to casting with a few of you guys.


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

dude awesome video


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Excellent video work as always by Mr. Andrews.

Jeremy, curious as to what rod Lee is using these days, wondering if he is getting on with the E-1000, or using his TTR.

Also was wondering about the lefty that is in the vid (about 1:00 minute in) and the quite bendy rod he is using. 



Quite looking forward to your coming over in October, hopefully it will be a tad warmer, tho late October can be chilly here, but not too bad usually.


Thanks for posting,

Mark


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Looked like ya'll had a great time casting!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great video. Very nice casting.

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Mark , 

At the moment Lee is using his TTR as he sold the E1000 to Scott Selby who is currently throwing some very impressive distances on it with all weights. 

Here are the results from the last timne the NSW guys had a cast. post taken from the Australian Surfcasting Federation web site.

Fun, blustery day - gusts up to 25 knots, a lot of left and right, but still okay.

4 caster, Ces, Gary, Scott and Bede Potts

100 gram
248 metres - Scott Selby - E1000
213 metre - Ces Selby - Primo Synchro
211 metres - Gary Bonner - wants me to say it was with his Tirajelo, a very impressive Shimano rod

125 gram
261 metres - Scott Selby - E1000
231 metres - Gary Bonner - SS Kompressor
218 metres - Ces Selby - Primo Synchro

150 gram 
254 metres - Scott Selby - E1000
218 metres - Gary Bonner - WR300

175 gram 
257 metres - Scott Selby - E1000

4 cast aggregate for Scott - 1020 metres - nice to hit the kilometre AGAIN! 

Will have another cast in about 3 weeks.

Scott...

As you can see the rod delivers the goods once you have got it under control. 
I am still working with mine and will post up some results from this Sundays coming session. 

In regards to the "Lefty" and the bendy rod , that is the Century FMJ .
Luke's one is built witha set up of a very nice with Mitagi grips and Chrome framed guides.In the clip he had simply taped the guides on and used a tape on reel seat.

In the video I am pretty sure that Luke was casting a 100 gram lead.

I have one of the Factory builds and like it a lot as a light beach rod.

Regards


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Great video*

Really enjoyed it. Thanks ! ! !


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremy,

Didn't Scott make some mods to the E1000?? Do you know what was done??

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Tommy , 

Scott made up a hybrid rod with the butt of his WR300( 14'6" version ) and the tip of an E1000 . Ces ( His father) made and adoptor so that they mated up.The distances shown above were done with the standard 14'10" E1000.

Very impressive casting


----------

